# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  What caused your last HA episode?

## Clara

I have had GAD for over 5 years or so, biggest issue being my health.. Like everyone else I jump to the worst possible outcome and am obsessed with everything being cancer. Anyways- with medication and therapy I can actually say I had good control over it after all these years. Every time I get a migraine I think I have a brain tumor.

----------


## CeCe

Period being late  ::(:

----------


## Bbrate

Pregnancy

----------

